# Cannon EOS 300 D, empfehlenswert? Alternativen?



## subzero (22. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen.

Ich bin eigentlich eher weniger Fotograf (eher der Empfänger und Verwerter von Fotos), aber mein Vater fotografiert sehr gerne.
Daher sollte ich mal fragen was ihr von dieser Cannon haltet?
Lohnt es sich soviel geld auszugeben (nur für Body - also ohne Objektive etc. die hat er "on mass") ?
Vor und Nachteile dier Digi Cam?
Es ist ja auch ein sehr professionelles Gerät wie ich gehört habe, gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen? Wenn ja welche?

Habt ihr diese Cam vielleicht und habt schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Bin für jeden Post dankbar.
Danke schön.


----------



## lUpuS (23. Januar 2004)

Horrido,

Also ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft auch eine neue Digitalkamera zulegen und ich schwanke zwischen der Canon EOS 300 D und der Sony DSC-F828.

Der Vorteil von der Canon ist wohl, dass es eine digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera ist und auch in diversen Tests ein besseres Bild gemacht hat. Ich tendiere allerdings mehr zur Sony Kamera, da sie ein wenig günstiger ist, eine höhere Auflösung und einen weiteren Zoom hat. Bei der Canon hat man halt noch die Möglichkeit weitere Objektive zu kaufen, welche allerdings noch recht teuer sind.

Hier mal kurz noch ein paar Daten der Sony Kamera:

Pixelzahl:  8,2 Millionen   
CCD-Größe:  2/3 Zoll(4 Farb-Filter)   
Brennweite (Kleinbild):  28 bis 200 mm   
Zoom (optisch):  8fach (Carl Zeiss)   
Lichtstärke:  2,0 bis 2,8   
Verschlusszeit:  30 - 1/3200s   
Dateiformate:  JPEG, TIFF, RAW, MPEG   
Speichermedien:  Memory Stick PRO, MicroDrive, Compact Flash   
Gewicht:  ca. 830g   
Abmessungen:  134 x 81 x157,7 mm  


Habe allerdings beide Kameras nicht testen können, habe aber mit Sony sowie mit Canon bisher recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Januar 2004)

@subzero: Wenn Dein Vater Objektive "en mass" hat, lohnt sich der Kauf auf alle Fälle. (ACHTUNG: es passen nur Objektive nach Canon EF-Norm)
Wirkliche Alternativen in dieser Preisklasse gibt es meines Wissens nicht. (nennen könnte man die Canon 10d oder die Fujifilm S2Pro, diese sind aber deutlich teurer)
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonEOS300D.asp

Von der Sony DSC F828 kann ich nur abraten ! Schaut euch von dieser einmal die Testberichte und -bilder an:
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_f828-review/index.shtml
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscf828/
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/SonyDSC-F828.asp


//EDIT
Nachtrag: ich würde die Fujifiilm S7000 der Sony vorziehen: 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilms7000/
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/FujifilmFinePixS7000.asp
//EDIT

Dunsti


----------



## subzero (24. Januar 2004)

Jo, also danke erstmal.

Zu den Objektiven, mein Vater hat ja schon eine Cannon EOS mit reichlich Objektiven, die dierser EF Norm entsprechen (sie sind ja auch von Cannon).

Ich werde ihm diese Tests, mal zeigen. Danke schön!


----------



## Bachi (26. Januar 2004)

*Sony vr. Canon*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Sony DSC-828 vr. Canon 300D/USA Rebel:

Immer wieder die selbe Frage, und eigentlich immer dieselbe Antwort!

Canon 300D gewinnt gegen Sony DSC-828  warum? Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach,  der Grund die Bildqualität!
Die Sony ist wirklich nicht schlecht im Bereich zwichen 64-100ISO alles was darüber hinaus geht unbrauchbar Bildrauschen. Vergrösserungen - Bildausschnitte trotz 8Megapixel schnell pixelig, Farbsäume. Woran liegt das? Sony spart am falschen Platz und zwar am Chip es ist eigentlich ein 5Megapixel Chip derselbe der schon in der 717 drin ist einfach nur aufgeblasen auf 8Megapixel. Da braucht man dann über tolle Verarbeitung, super Objektiv etc. garnicht weiterreden.

Canon super Camera auch für die jenigen die etwas mehr machen wollen!
Bis in hohe ISO Bereiche fast kein Bildrauschen, Vergrösserungen-Bildausschnitte ohne Probleme machbar, super Auflösung der richtige Chip machts.
Bei Verwendung der dazu gehörigen digitalen Objektive  (Canon 18-55mm und Canon 55-200mm super Ergebnisse).
Nicht den Fehler machen analoge Objktive an einer digitalen Camera anzuschrauben, ist zwar möglich aber bitte dann keine Testberichte darüber schreiben.


----------



## Vitalis (26. Januar 2004)

> Es ist ja auch ein sehr professionelles Gerät wie ich gehört habe, gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen? Wenn ja welche?


Ja, bin absolut für 300D und stimme Bachi voll zu.. Aber vergesst bitte nicht, es is kein professionelles Gerät.  Alternative? 10D 



> Woran liegt das? Sony spart am falschen Platz und zwar am Chip es ist eigentlich ein 5Megapixel Chip derselbe der schon in der 717 drin ist einfach nur aufgeblasen auf 8Megapixel.


Du meinst, die Größe des Chips ist gleich geblieben und die einzelnen Sensorpixel kleiner. Daher das starke Rauschen. Außerdem scheint die Optik auch nicht optimal zu sein, denn es zeigen sich stark farbige Säume an hellen Übergängen.

@Bachi: Es ist nicht immer ein Fehler, ein Analog-Objektiv an einer DigiSLR zu benutzen...


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

Vitalis meinst du analoge Objektive aus dem Profiebereich, die für Hobby- Knipser eh nicht bezahlbar sind oder gibt es im Preissegment unter 500 Euro wirklich gute Alternativen.
Ich hatte das Tamron 28-300 Telezoom XR und Canon 75-300mm Telezoom zum Testen beide lieferten nicht die Ergebnisse der zuerst genannten digi- Objektive von Canon.

Was ich aber sagen möchte 300D/Rebel oder 10D! Die 10D ist mit sicherheit die professionellere Camera aber einpaar Features mehr gegenüber der 300D/Rebel wie z.B. fehlende Blitzsynchronbuchse, Kelvineingabe,ISO bis 3200,9 Bilder in Folge war dann nochwas ah ja mehr manuelle Kontrolle bei der Belichtunseinstellung das sollte für einen Hobbyphotographen nicht so wichtig sein. Mit der 300D sind trotzdem sämtlich Spielereien der Photographie möglch. Ich würde mich ärgern die 10D gekauft zu haben für derzeit ca.1500 Euro nur Body wenn einpaar Monate später die 300D rauskommt für 1000 Euro mit Objektiv und was das wichtigste ist mit dem gleichen Aufnahmechip wie in der 10D ha ha sorry ist natürlich klar das jeder der die 10D gekauft hat kein gutes Wort über die 300D verliert.
Ich glaube auch das Wort Professionell sollte man in diesen Regionen 10D/300D nicht zuoft benutzten!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Bachi,

1. Ich wüsste nicht, warum man das Wort "Professionell" bei einer 10D meiden
sollte. Hast du dafür Gründe? In meinen Augen ist das sehr wohl eine durchaus
professionelle Kamera.

2. Zu den Unterschieden zwischen 10D und 300D möcht ich mal lieber nichts
schreiben. Einfach mal in die Hand nehmen und fühlen. Und die 10D hat nunmal
so einige nette Features, die die 300D eben nicht hat, wie du ja schon selbst
geschrieben hast.

3. Wer sich in den Bereich 10D begibt, der sollte bei der Anschaffung bereits bedenken,
dass sich die Investition tatsächlich nur dann wirklich lohnt, wenn auch die
Objektive entsprechende Qualität haben. Eine 10D mit Tamron-Optiken ist
wie ein Ferrari, der mit Rapsöl fahren soll.

4. Wer also das Geld für sehr gute Objektive nicht hat, der soll tatsächlich
lieber die Budget-Version 300D mit ein oder 2 Dritthersteller-Optiken kaufen.
Nur bitte nachher nicht behaupten, dass das eh alles gleich gut sei. 

Aber auch darüber kann man (wenn man möchte) sicher gerne trefflich streiten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Martin,

hast du die 10D?

Zu 1. Es ist natürlich die Frage was man unter professionell versteht, wenn du Profie bist und damit deinen Lebensunterhalt verdienst (Profession) dann wird deine Wahl vielleicht als Zweitkamera auf die 10D fallen, ansonsten Stichwort Vollformat -Chip.
Wenn du mit professionell meinst das die 10D von der technischen Ausstattung her professionellen Ansprüchen genügen könnte, dann ist sie das wohl.

Zu 2. Einfach mal in die Hand nehmen und fühlen! Du hast recht der Unterschied ist gewaltig, aber mit dem Gehäuse machst du eben keine Photos. Und Tatsache ist eben,  die Basis ist der Aufnahme Chip, und der ist leider Gottes in der 300D der selbe wie in der 10D.

Zu 3. Objektive nicht nur in Regionen der 10D wichtig, nochmal selber Chip wie in der 300D also aus dieser Sichtweise egal,  wie man es dreht und wendet  kein Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bildtechnisch betrachtet (gutes Objektiv gute Bilder, schlechtes Objektiv schlechte Bilder)

Zu 4. Objektive die zweite wer sich für eine Camera entscheidet deren Body zwischen 1000 Euro 300D, und derzeit ca. 1500 Euro bei der 10D liegt wird sich sicherlich kein hochwertiges Objektiv ich spreche von Beträgen ab 1000 Euro aufwärts zulegen,  Preis/Leistung es könnte nämlich möglich sein das die Leistung derartiger Objektive vom Chip dieser Cameras 10D/300D garnicht voll aufgenommen werden kann.
Und nochmal zum Schluss Bildqualität 10D/300D bei Verwendung derselben Optik kein Unterschied.

Gruss Bachi nicht böse sein!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

Hiho Bachi,

Zu 10D: Ja, ich habe sie

Zu 1: Vollformat ist nicht alles, zumindest nicht zwingend. Es kommt immer drauf
an, was man machen möchte. Es muss nicht immer das aktuellste Topmodell sein,
das man benötigt, um professionell zu arbeiten. Klar gibt es Situationen, wo auch
ich mir wieder das Vollformat wünsche. Aber es hatte Gründe, dass ich statt die
Kodak DCS 14 Pro zu kaufen lieber einen kompletten Systemwechsel vollzogen
habe. Und ich versichere dir, Digitalfotografie mal vorausgesetzt habe ich den
Wechsel von Nikon zu Canon nicht bereut.
Würde ich noch analog-KB fotografieren, dann würde mir meine F4 sehr fehlen.

Zu 2: Wenn man einen Body professionell nutzen möchte, dann kommt einem das
sehr entgegen, wenn sich das Teil als robust erweist und nicht wie ein leergelöffelter
Joghurtbecher wirkt 

Zu 3: Wer bereit ist, mehr Geld für eine vermeintlich gleich gute Kamera auszugeben,
der hat dafür sicherlich Gründe. Einer der Gründe könnte sein, dass auch noch
ausreichend Kleingeld für sehr gute Objektive vorhanden ist und somit auch beim
Body nicht auf kleine nette zusätzliche Features verzichtet werden muss.
Pauschal gesagt: Wer beim Body schon 500 Euro sparen will, der wird das vermutlich
auch bei den Objektiven tun müssen/wollen.

Zu 4: Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher an deiner Stelle. *zwinker*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Martin,

hab ich mir schon gedacht das du stolzer Besitzer der 10D bist!

Ein kleine nicht so ernst gemeinte Frag:  Schmeisst du eigentlich ab und zu deinen Body gegen die Wand um zu testen wie stabiel er ist?

Du scheinst sehr viel wert darauf zu legen wie das äussere Erscheinungsbild dieser beiden Schönheiten ausgefallen ist.

Ich beglückwünsche dich auch zu reichem Geldsegen, aber erkläre mir doch bitte wo jetzt genau die Unterschiede bei der Bildqualität zwischen 10D und 300D zu finden sind. Das ist denke ich ja wohl bei einer Photocamera das wichtigste!
Hast du beide geteste, hast du Vergleichsfotos wooooo kann man Beweise finden.

Ich weiss ja wenn man verliebt ist, bis bald Bachi!


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2004)

Oh Leute 

@Bahi: Ohne alles ganz genau durchgelesen zu haben: Der Martin hat doch gar nicht behauptet, die Bildqualität der 300D sei schlechter als die der 10D.

Hehe, ehrlich gesagt... würde ich mir auch niemals die 300D kaufen. Und warum? Weil sie hässlich ist  Nicht, daß ich das Geld für ne hübsche 10D hätte, geschweige denn für Objektive. Aber ich hab Zeit..  Meine AE-1 ist sowieso vieel besser als diese Digi-Gurken 

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

Aber wenn wir schon so gemütlich von Nachteilen der 300D reden:

1. Die 300D rauscht mehr als die 10D, u.a. weil die Herstellung des Chips
     für die 300D auf kostengünstige Produktion optimiert wurde.
2. Die 300D hat ein noch dunkleres Sucherbild als die 10D eh schon hat
2.a. Die 300D hat kein Prisma, sondern Spiegel
3. Das Auslösegeräusch ist deutlich lauter
4. Der Schwingspiegel ist nich annähernd so gut gedämpft wie bei der 10D
5. Spiegelvorauslösung kann die 300D nicht
6. Die 300D kann keinen manuellen Weißabgleich (Farbtemperaturjustage)
7. Die 10D ist schneller "motorisiert" und hat einen größeren Puffer für Serienaufnahmen
8. Die 300D hat hinten kein Drehrad, sondern nur 4 Tasten *urgs*
9. Bei der 300D kann der AF-Modus nicht manuell eingestellt werden
10. Bei der 300D kann die Belichtungsmessercharakteristik nicht manuell
 eingestellt werden
11. An der 300D können mangels X-Synchronbuchse keine Studioblitzanlagen
       angeschlossen werden

Der einzige mir bekannte kleine Vorteil der 300D ist, dass der eingebaute Blitz
höher ausklappt und damit bei Weitwinkelaufnahmen weniger Objektivschatten
produziert. Wer aber ernsthaft fotografiert, der nutzt ohnehin einen guten Aufsteckblitz
oder eine Studioblitzanlage.
Die neue Objektivgeneration EF-S (die bisher nur an der 300D funktionieren) hat
für mich keine Vorteile, da es (zumindest bisher) keine hochwertigen Objektive
dieser Bauart gibt. Zielgruppe scheint der sparfreudige Amateur  mit reduziertem
Qualitätsbedürfnis zu sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo lieber Vitalis,

bitte erst alles lesen und dann Antworten!  Berichte Martin,Berichte Bachi,  dann sprechen sorry aber nur so gehts.

Und nehmt doch nicht alles so Bierernst, du lieber Vitalis hast eine schöne Camera,  und Martin hat eine noch schöner Camera.

Es ist wirklich schade, man stellt Fragen lieber Vitalis (Objektive) wenn du dich erinnerst,  ist noch nicht so lange her, Antworten bekommt man nicht jajaja schlechter Service.

Du hast vollkommen recht die 300D ist sogar super  
hässlich, du musst aber doch nicht mit ihr in die Kiste steigen! Wie dem auch sei, mal kurz von mir gesprochen ich habe weder die 10D noch die 300D!

Wenn ich mir jedoch eine der beiden kaufen wollte wäre ich mit euren Informatione schlecht beraten. Ich lebe in den USA und habe Gott sei dank durch die hier übliche (return policy) die Möglichkeit selber zu testen ausführlich zu testen 2 Wochen (Cameras und Objektive)

Aber bitte lieber Vitalis und lieber Martin schreibt doch bitte weiter der Unterhaltungswert in diesem (Forum für Photographie) ist unschlagbar.

Für alle anderen die sich ausführlich Informieren wollen ein gutgemeinter Rat von mir. Wer sich überlegt eine analoge/digitale Camera zu leisten,  und wirklich brauchbare Informationen haben möchte sollte!
1. Viele Testberichte in Fotozeitschriften studieren(sich in die Materie einarbeiten)
2. Mehrer Fotofachgeschäfte besuch und sich genau beraten lassen
3. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht das Objekt der Begierde selber testen( Fotofachgeschät, Messen ect.)
4. Im Internet stöbern, auch mal nette Foren besuchen, um zu sehen was denn hier die Profies so sprechen.
5.  Zum Schluss hinsetzen alle Informationen zusammenfassen, und dann entscheiden. So gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach hinterher die geringsten Probleme.
6. Zu nichts überreden lassen(sehr wichtig).

Denn wer sich auf andere Verlässt ist meistens.............................................!

Besondere Grüsse an Vitalis und Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bachi _
> *Wenn ich mir jedoch eine der beiden kaufen wollte wäre ich mit euren Informatione schlecht beraten.*



Wie darf ich das bitte verstehen?
Ich denke, meine Liste oben zu den 300D-Kontras ist durchaus aussagekräftig.
Wenn du mit ihr inhaltliche Probleme hast, dann informiere dich besser.

Und zum Stichwort "schlechter Service" hier:
Das klingt nach einer sehr ungesunden Erwartungshaltung
gegenüber denjenigen, die hier freiwillig und kostenlos aktiv sind.


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2004)

Argh.



> Und nehmt doch nicht alles so Bierernst, ...


Genau das habe ich eben gemacht, nicht alles ernst nehmen. 
Bachi, Du hast da leider was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Mein Post war absolut nicht ernst gemeint, ich wollte damit bloß die Situation ein wenig auflockern. Das war nicht als Rat gedacht, die 300D nicht zu kaufen oder irgendetwas in der Art. Meine eigene, persönliche Meinung zur 300D spiegelt es natürlich schon wieder, aber es sollte kein konstruktiver Beitrag zum Thema sein, es war einfach nur ein Spaß. Was man auch an den Smilies sieht. 

Aber ich gebe zu, sowas ist sehr leicht mißverständlich und war hier vielleicht fehl am Platz. 



> Es ist wirklich schade, man stellt Fragen lieber Vitalis (Objektive) wenn du dich erinnerst, ist noch nicht so lange her, Antworten bekommt man nicht jajaja schlechter Service.


Ich habe mir noch überlegt, auf Deine Frage zu antworten. Aber ich habe einfach gedacht, in der Diskussion mit Martin bist Du an der Antwort sowieso nicht mehr allzu sehr interessiert. Also hol ich's jetzt nach: Ja, ich meinte eigentlich Objektive über 500 Euro. Denn Dein Satz klang ja danach, daß man allgemein keine analogen Objektive verwenden sollte und nicht nur keine <500€-Optiken. Außerdem gibt es z.B. das 1.8/50er von Canon schon für 100 Euro.

Es ist nicht so, daß ich hier Leute verarsche. Wenn Du Dir mal ein paar andere Threads anschaust, wist Du sehen, daß hier gern geholfen und beraten wird. Aber man sollte nicht immer alles ernst nehmen, wie Du selbst gesagt hast.  Es tut mir leid, daß Du Dich offensichtlich veralbert fühlst, aber so war das nicht gemeint von mir.

Gruß,
Vitalis

P.S.:



> *Geschrieben von Martin:*
> Wie darf ich das bitte verstehen?


Er meint mich damit, nicht Dich.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Er meint mich damit, nicht Dich.  *



Er schrieb "EURE Informationen".
Aber ich hake das Thema jetzt ab.
Er will es offenbar falsch verstehen oder zumindest nicht annehmen,
was er hier geschrieben bekommt. Er wird andere Orte finden, die ihn
"besser beraten".


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Da bin ich wieder,

na also man muss die Leute nur einbischen kitzel! Da kommt aber erschreckender weise auch nichts neues dabei raus.

Deine Detail - Liste ist  schön habe ich zum grössten Teil schon in meinem ersten oder zweiten Beitrag aufgezählt lieber Martin.

Einige Punkte zähltst du auf mit denen ich 100% einverstanden bin.

1. Dunkles Sucherbild aber man sieht trotzdem noch etwas
2. Auslösegerausch lauter 
3. Spiegelvorauslösung
4. Hinten kein Drehrad

Fazit:  Sehr wichtige Punkte um Photos machen zu können!

Punkte mit denen ich nur zu 80% einverstanden bin.

1. Weissabgleich natürlich manuell einstellbar zwar in weniger Programmen als bei 10D aber möglich/ Farbtemperatureingabe stimmt nicht möglich. 


Nicht einverstanden dein erster Punkt, du meinst wahrscheinlich die neue Sony!
Böser Fehler.

P.S. Das solltest du hier natürlch kostenlos machen!


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2004)

Bachi, 
Du solltest Dir einen freundlicheren Ton angewöhnen. Verzichte bitte auf Sarkasmus und Dinge wie "Böser Fehler.". Man kann sich auch anders ausdrücken.


----------



## Bachi (27. Januar 2004)

Tja Martin,

genau das meine ich mit schlechtem Service, wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiss dann gibt man eben auf.

Tschau!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

SO, da ich (und auch Vitalis) sich das nun wirklich nicht
gefallen lassen müssen, hab ich jetzt mal zurückgekitzelt.

Back to Topic und dir Bachi noch fröhliches Lamentieren über Dinge,
von denen du offensichtlich nicht viel mehr verstehst, als Ironie
 ... an anderen Orten als hier


----------



## Guenter Magnus (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Vitalis,
hab mir gerade die Beitraege durchgelesen und verstehe eigentlich nicht ganz, warum man die 300D nicht als professionell bezeichnen kann, die 10D aber schon. Ich denke wenn man schon von professionell reden will, koennte man doch gleich die Groesste von Canon nehmen. 
Die Unterschiede zwischen 300D und 10D sind nun wirklich nicht so gross, schon gar nicht bei der Bildqualitaet. 
Ich will auch eine SLR, und entscheide mich warhscheinlich fuer die 300D wegen dem guten Objektiv im 18mm - 55 mm Bereich.  
Es sei denn, jemand kann mich ueberzeugen, dass die Mehrkosten von ueber 500 Euro, wenn man das fehlende Objektiv bei der 10D mitrechnet, es Wert sind dennoch die 10D zu kaufen. Es kommt denke ich und wahrscheinlich viele andere auch, nicht darauf an ob man (laut Martin Schaefer) einen "Jogurtbecher" (find ich nicht nett fuer die 300D Besitzer) besitzt, sondern die Techik machts. Da hat Bachi schon recht, man schmeisst eine Kamera ja nicht durch die Gegend, oder ? 
Meine Meinung: 
Preis-Leistung bei der 300 D ist um einiges besser als bei der 10D. Und wenns aufs Geld nicht ankommt, dann gleich die PROFI-Kamera, die Groesste von Canon nehmen. 

Oder koennt ihr mir das Gegenteil beweisen ?

Zitat
Ja, bin absolut für 300D und stimme Bachi voll zu.. Aber vergesst bitte nicht, es is kein professionelles Gerät.  Alternative? 10D 


Gruss Guenter


----------



## Vitalis (29. Januar 2004)

Ob die 10D professionellen Ansprüchen gerecht wird, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. Es hängt doch sowieso immer davon ab, wofür das Gerät verwendet werden soll, deswegen kann man das nicht pauschal sagen.

Die 300D würde aber sicherlich vielen Profis nicht genügen. Martin hat ja schon einige Unterschiede zur 10D aufgezählt. Zum Beispiel fehlt das Rad an der Rückseite, die Farbtemperatur kann nicht eingestellt und die Belichtungsmessart größtenteils nicht manuell ausgewählt werden. Auch die Autofokus-Betriebsart ist nicht frei wählbar, sondern an das Belichtungsprogramm gekoppelt. Solche Dinge sind es, die viele Profis nicht akzeptieren würden. Selbst mir als Amateur reichen diese Einschränkungen aus, um auf die 300D lieber zu verzichten und zu warten, wenn ich denn das Geld dafür hätte. Einen Joghurtbecher in der Hand zu halten, wird vielen Profis sicherlich auch nicht sehr schmecken. 

Die 300D wurde in der Flexibilität und Funktionsvielfalt eingestaucht, damit Profis weiterhin bei den teuren Kameras bleiben. Ob man als Profi gleich zu einer 1Ds greifen sollte, anstatt zur 10D, ist wieder eine andere Sache und hängt vom Einsatzgebiet ab, wie schon gesagt. Immerhin kenne ich einen Profi, der absolut geniale Bilder macht und die 10D benutzt.  Und auf's Geld kommt es immer an. Nur weil man mit Fotografie sein Geld verdient, heißt das nicht, daß man es zum Fenster rausschmeißen möchte. 

Warum sollte man Dich überzeugen? Du selbst entscheidest, ob Du mit dem Leben kannst, was die 300D Dir bietet oder nicht bietet.  

Gruß,
Vita


----------

